# Running JD 5510 without turbo during turbo rrpair



## rheaton733 (Aug 4, 2021)

Have 5510 JD and want to remove turbo for eval/ repair. Can you run engine without turbo for general use during time turbo is off?

Please provide any safe guards to know?

Bob h


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bob, welcome to the forum.

Yes, you can safely run the engine without the turbo. If no other changes are made, it will run badly, with erratic engine response. Much less power available, producing a lot of black smoke.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

rheaton733 said:


> Have 5510 JD and want to remove turbo for eval/ repair. Can you run engine without turbo for general use during time turbo is off?
> 
> Please provide any safe guards to know?
> 
> Bob h


I'm not sure WHY you would want to do that. You would need to jury rig the intake piping to connect the air cleaner, cap/plug the oil pressure and return lines, and you would have exhaust running everywhere with the turbo removed. Other than a need to move it to a better location, why would you want to even run it, much less operate it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

X2 on Fedup's questions!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

X3. Bad idea all around.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pretty easy to determine if the turbocharger is faulty. Just grab the impeller in your fingers and try to move it back and forth. If it moves, it needs rebuilt. Same with radial play. If it's hitting the housing it needs rebuilt and if it feel gritty when you spin it, means the bearings are shot and rebuild it and you can do that yourself, turbo's aren't rocket science at all.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Bob, welcome to the forum.
> 
> . Much less power available, producing a lot of black smoke.



Very much an understatement.....You will have just about no power without that turbo installed......LOL


----------

